# Wyoming Elk question



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys - Have a question for ya Wyoming hunters. I am a 32 year old Utah father of 4. I have 3 elk points. I am trying to decide what units to look at that I may be able to draw with 3 to 5 points. I am not wanting to sit around for 15 years before I draw a tag. I want to hunt while I can hunt. 

I have never hunted in Wyoming but it is a BEAUTIFUL state and I cannot wait to draw a tag up there. ALSO, I would prefer to not spend my 3 points to draw a general tag at this point. 

I am a solo hunter, I may be able to convince my brother or a cousin to tag along on the hunt with me but I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I dont know anyone personally who has hunted Wyoming.

My goals for the hunt are:
-a chance at a mature 6 point bull
-to hunt in beautiful country
-have an amazing adventure in the beautiful wild of a new part of the Rocky Mountains
-Im open to backpacking in to hunt or possibly renting horses or doing a pack in service (I dont own horses) . I do have 2 legs that I prefer to hunt with as well as an ATV.

I cant afford a guide and I would prefer the challenge of trying to get it done on my own. I would consider hunting the wilderness areas if there was an affordable option.

ALSO, I would be open to putting in for the Special draw in 2014 even though it is more money and I am also open to waiting for another point or two if it will make that big of a difference.

Anyway, just looking for some feedback for a guy with 3 points. Like I said, I am not interested in waiting for 10+ years to draw the best of the best tag. I want to hunt while I can and create memories.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If you are a bow hunter, type 9 tags are an option with possiblitys..

If not, General is about it with 3 points.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sending a PM with a unit to look into that could work for you. You don't need more competition by throwing units out on the web. 

I know you said you aren't interested in the general areas, but I'd take a Gen WY tag over most draw tags in WY and any UT LTD tag I could ever draw. Can't believe it is already time to start gaming on where we will put in for this Fall's hunts.....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> Can't believe it is already time to start gaming on where we will put in for this Fall's hunts.....


I have the same amount of moose points as goofy... I'm just watching his posts and will put in where he does. Sounds like South Slope currently is the unit to put in for :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Sending a PM with a unit to look into that could work for you. You don't need more competition by throwing units out on the web.
> 
> I know you said you aren't interested in the general areas, but I'd take a Gen WY tag over most draw tags in WY and any UT LTD tag I could ever draw. Can't believe it is already time to start gaming on where we will put in for this Fall's hunts.....


Yep

General tag


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I have the same amount of moose points as goofy... I'm just watching his posts and will put in where he does. Sounds like South Slope currently is the unit to put in for :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Warning, thread highjack....
Dallan, I've made a couple trips up into the S slope/Kamas areas in the 
last few weeks, looked in the Weber/Provo river drainages, over hwy 35,
and gathered a TON of info from every late season elk hunter I've seen...
LOOKS VERY DISMAL FOR MOOSE !!!! I'm getting VERY discouraged .....

With 18 points, I've been looking into leaser units because the N slope
or Cache or the Wasatch is still YEARS out WITH 18 POINTS !!!!
The moose number contiue to shrink---- I'm about to give up on moose.

To the origanal poster:
Yes the general elk in Wyoming is a whole different world than Utah,
Much better! --- Just remember wilderness aress are off limits to
NR hunters without a outfitter/guide...... Thats the only draw back.


----------

